# [solvedHow do I get ddclient doing eth0 & eth1 at same time?

## mlivingstone

Hello!

I have ADSL at home via a Billion 7402VGP. My notebook connects sometimes via cat5 cable (eth0) and sometimes via wifi (eth1). Sometimes I go out and the notebook gets internet access via one of the above wherever I am. On the notebook is a Courier IMAP / Postfix mail setup that I want to access from home so I have dyndns setup. 

Here is /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf:

```

use=if,                      if=eth1            # via interfaces

#use=web                                        # via web

protocol=dyndns2                                # default protocol

server=members.dyndns.org                       # default server

login=xxxxxxxxxx                             # default login

password=xxxxxxxx                          # default password

backupmx=no                                     # host is primary MX?

wildcard=no                                        # add wildcard CNAME?

server=members.dyndns.org,              \

protocol=dyndns2                        \

xxxxxxx.homelinux.org

```

How can I get it to work with whatever interface has net access (I don't use both at once).

Cheers,

MarkLLast edited by mlivingstone on Mon Apr 03, 2006 3:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

I think this will work...

Create 2 files in  /etc/ddclient/:  ddclient.conf-eth0 and ddclient.conf-eth1

Change the "if=" setting in them to match the filename.

Then, put into /etc/ppp/ip-up.local

```
cp -p /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf-$1 /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf

/usr/sbin/ddclient -daemon 600 -syslog
```

Then put into /etc/ppp/ip-down.local

```
killall ddclient
```

Note that /etc/init.d/ddclient is not used.

----------

